# Die Nibelungen auf Eredar sucht Member



## Lamer2 (4. Juni 2007)

Tag zusammen,

Die Gilde auf Eredar (Die Nibelungen) möchte auch gerne mal ein paar Raids fahren. Deswegen suchen wir ein paar 70er. Also wer auch neu anfangen möchte mit Raids kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Raidleiter wird auch noch gesucht ^^. Ein bischen mit erfahung sollte man da schon reingehen. ^^

Also wir freuen uns auf euch 

bis dann.

LG
Wolpi


----------



## Myhordi (15. Juni 2007)

Die Nibelungen werben von der gild mactator leute ab in dem sie  denen gld bezahlen


----------



## Lamer2 (18. Juni 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Die Nibelungen werben von der gild mactator leute ab in dem sie  denen gld bezahlen




schön gesagt aber ohne jegliche Beweise bitte keine solchen Beschuldigungen machen.

Wir haben keinen Member Gold bezahlt das er zu uns kommt. Jeder Member der von Mactator zu uns gewechselt ist, ist aus freien stücken zu uns gekommen. 

Immer mit den Worten kann ich bei euch in die Gilde da hier bei dieser nix los ist.

Wenn du mir beweise lieferst das ein Member von uns an denjenigen Gold zahlt das er zu uns wechselt können wir gerne weiter reden. Aber bis dahin stelle bitte keine solche Vermutungen an.

Ich könnte auch sagen das Mactator unsere Gilde seit anbeginn komplett in wiederruf bringt das ich auch nachweissen kann weil wir schon desöfteren einen GM einschalten mussten weil irgendwelche Member von uns von euch verball belästigt worden ist. Man siehts auch hier das du irgendwelche vermuttungen aufstellst die nur aus der luft gegriffen wurde.

Es gibt Member von euch die ich hier nicht namentlich nennen möchte, die im allgemein Channel und im Handels Channel öffentlich unsere Gilde schlecht machen weil es warscheinlich einige nicht verkrafften können das wir aus dem nichts so einen schöne Gemeinschaft aufgebaut haben und einige leute von den Mactators zu uns gewechselt sind.

Es gibt auch gerüchte bzw sagen, ne ich sag mal so himmeln darüber das sie eine Gilde im Rücken haben namens Contra und Moist Delta Circle. Wenn man dann mit dennen spricht kennen sie die Gilde Mactator überhaubt nicht, hier würde ich auch aufpassen mit was man protzt.

Also in diesem Sinne der kleine Jägersmann Wolpi


----------



## Myhordi (18. Juni 2007)

xD Zufällig weiß ich wen du meinst.Mactator wurde inzwichen aufgelöst.Ich nehme meine Aüßerungen zurück


----------



## Lamer2 (18. Juni 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> xD Zufällig weiß ich wen du meinst.Mactator wurde inzwichen aufgelöst.Ich nehme meine Aüßerungen zurück




wie die wurde aufgelöst ? Aus welchen Grund?

Ich frag deswegen weil dann bestimmt das gerücht aufkommt das wir schuld haben.


----------



## Myhordi (18. Juni 2007)

ka  weiß ich nicht


----------



## Tarkos (19. Juni 2007)

Also eurem Mage namens "Kryptonier" ist ein einziges Armutszeugnis für eure gilde. Der hat echt nichts zu tun als ohne Grund lowies im stv zu ganken....

das is n00blike...mehr nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

